# The Art of Jax



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 14, 2016)

Just thought I would share some of my most recent work with you.

Enjoy!


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 22, 2016)

A couple new sketches I am currently working on:


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 24, 2016)

Felt like it was time to show the progress:


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 28, 2016)

Just finished this one!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 1, 2016)

My fursona in all his glory, slingin' digital paint the only way he knows how.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 15, 2016)

Just finished this sketch. Can't wait to share the finished version.


----------



## Yav (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow, amazing artwork!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheez said:


> Wow, amazing artwork!


Thanks!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 27, 2016)

Well I finally finished Gentle Snowflake!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 3, 2017)

A bunny and a bear are going on a hike in the mountains to see multiple waterfalls. Drew this one for my boyfriend's Christmas present.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 19, 2017)

Here's what I am currently working on:


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 26, 2017)

I am thrilled to announce that my illustration Gentle Snowflake has won second place in the Anthro Challenge #138 on Deviant Art!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Mar 28, 2017)

Just finished this one for the anthro challenge on deviant art.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Apr 2, 2017)

So It looks like My Clockwork Kitten is doing well. It has received many views and likes on all of the portfolio and social media websites that I posted it to; Thank you to everyone who took the time to like and share my artwork. I really appreciate it. I also posted it for critique on conceptart.org and got some useful feedback. That said I am going to focus on studies sketches for a little while and refine some of my skills. I can't wait for future art challenges and to bring you all new artwork later this month.


----------



## Eruge (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh man this is all really great! Teach me your ways!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 18, 2017)

Whats up everybody?
I am back!
Got a new study for everyone.


----------



## lemonlunch (Jul 19, 2017)

whoaaa finally found a gem on the forums. Great line work! We should trade sometimes


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 26, 2017)

Just finished this one. I decided to illustrate Fenrir breaking free from his chains before he goes on a rampage to kill Odin


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 12, 2018)

So I am working on this piece and I decided I would go ahead and share it; I wanna see what kind of feedback I get before I continue painting. I really appreciate any constructive critiques you might have. So far this is just the initial sketch with some flat values. I plan to do an overpainting, eliminating the line art and adding some finishing touches.

Read more: www.conceptart.org: Inglourious Vermin WIP


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2018)

SO MUCH improvement!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2018)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Just thought I would share some of my most recent work with you.



This one is just killer.


----------



## Deslarian (Jul 12, 2018)

Overall a damn nice piece of work!
I'd only say the tail of your Squirrel is a tiny bit .. too big. 
Unless he is scared, nervous or feels somewhat uncomfortable, but according to his look, thats not the case. ( but thats just my personal opinion)
Besides that, a masterpiece! 

P.s. that huge hat weirds me out, i have never seen something like that! where does the idea of it come from?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 15, 2018)

I want to thank everyone who took the time to provide feedback on my Inglourious Vermin WIP. I have taken the suggestions and applied them to the artwork. I think the suggestions have made this a much stronger piece.

Here is what I changed:

- Elongated the otter’s neck and changed the shell logo to something better.

- Reshaped the squirrel’s hands, repositioned the tail and made the tail slightly smaller

- Slightly changed rabbit pose to feel less stiff

- Reshaped and better defined the wolf hand

There was also the suggestion of using a gradient to enhance layer separation. I haven’t included it yet but when I define the lighting I am going to add that to the piece.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2018)

The rabbit is so handsome.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 15, 2018)

I really envy how ambitious your art work is!!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 18, 2018)

Update time! Added some basic lighting. Next stage is the paint over.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2018)

You're bloody awesome.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 24, 2018)

So this is what I've been working on for the past week. As always constructive critiques are welcome. I still have to add some texture work, but I wanted to see what y'all think of it so far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

@Jax Cottontail I think this is very good overall. 

I am wondering whether the eye on the right side of the image is directed towards the bottom right of the image, rather than towards the viewer?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 1, 2018)

I have made the following changes to the character:

-changed knife position so that it was less perpendicular
-redesigned the gauntlets so the hands were more visible 
-adjusted the left calf and ankle to feel less bulky and redesigned shin guards.
-adjusted the fabric in the arms and scarf for better and more consistent fabric definition

In addition to the changes above, I have also added some textures and patterns and other small details to the piece. Some of these might not be visible in the web version but in the full resolution 18x24, they are. For the moment I am considering the value stage of this character complete, next will be the color stage. However, I want to get the rest of the characters caught up to this one first. So check back soon to see which character gets the value treatment next.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 6, 2018)

Got this guy far enough along that I thought I would go ahead and share my progress and see what you guys think. I still need to add a final pass adding textures and other small details.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 8, 2018)

While waiting for feedback on the bunny I decided to go ahead and flesh out the value painting for the mouse character. I still need to do a detail pass, but enough is there to show it off for critique.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2018)

@Jax Cottontail a skunk with a flamethrower would also be cool. :3

I like both of these characters you've made. The rabbit is my favourite, especially because of the attention to detail such as the rabbit skull emblem.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 15, 2018)

More progress on the Inglourious Vermin project. I have the value painting for the pirate otter captain here and as always comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

Omg you're hard on the like button man...


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Omg you're hard on the like button man...


Thanks! I am glad you like my work.


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

I’m keeping an eye on you now  
Man that’s some awesome WIPs. The b&w characters look amazing by themselves, I can’t wait to see the end product!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 24, 2018)

Vixen Assasin value WIP for the Inglourious Vermin project. C&C welcome!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 31, 2018)

Well, I got the wolf done, but instead of releasing his value stage I decided to just go ahead and put everyone back together again in the one poster. C&C welcome.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 4, 2018)

Well, Chester has certainly come a long way since the first sketch.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like Vyncint is ready to cause some violence


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 11, 2018)

Awesomeness


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 13, 2018)

Sgt. Mousekewitz is ready for action!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 16, 2018)

Capt. Elenore Seabreeze is just about ready to take over the seven seas and if you absolutely need a creature dead you might wanna call Scarlett Primrose


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 17, 2018)

You know somethin’, Utivich? I think this just might be my masterpiece.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

You may have already mentioned, but can I ask what program you use?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> You may have already mentioned, but can I ask what program you use?


Photoshop CC


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2018)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Photoshop CC



Aw shucks. I cannot afford. 

Thanks for the information though.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Aw shucks. I cannot afford.
> 
> Thanks for the information though.


Anytime! I got lucky and got it when it was offered for only $10 a month.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 5, 2018)

A few new study sketches. I am going to have a couple projects involving cats and dogs in the future.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 15, 2018)

New project! Working on Marmalade Jane's Pool Hall. Creating this for a friend of mine. She wanted a scene with some cats playing pool. The dog in the background is an old pet she used to have and thought it would be a nice touch to add her to the piece. As always comments and critiques are welcome


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 19, 2018)

Got the value underpainting started. Looking at it now I may need to go back and make a few slight adjustments, but my next step will be the value overpainting.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, it took me a minute to get it done but here is the value painting for Marmalade Jane's Pool Hall. Depending on what happens with the Campfire here in Chico I may or may not be able to get the color version done soon.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 15, 2018)

Marmalade Jane shooting pool with her friends and family


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 28, 2018)

My entry for the Jack Frost Anthro Challenge #161


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 29, 2018)

Raccoon Study Sketches. I am playing around with a new painting process that I learned about.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 12, 2018)

New Illustration! This one is titled: The Gift


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 3, 2019)

It's not furry, but this is what I have been doing over the past few weeks in my free time while coming up with some new illustration ideas.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 4, 2019)

The only way to get better at drawing hands is to draw hands.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 6, 2019)

Just found out that my entry for the Jack Frost Anthrochallenge just won 1st place!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 21, 2019)

My first painting of 2019 and my entry for the mouse warrior character design challenge on facebook. I call this one Sakura Sunrise.
Don't be fooled this won't be Sakura's last sunrise. They should have sent a few more cats to make it a fair fight. 
Wanna see more art? Follow me on Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter
Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxonkeller) • Instagram photos and videos
www.facebook.com: The Art of Jaxon Keller
Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxon) on Twitter


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 8, 2019)

So 15 years ago back in high school, I would draw psycho squirrels. If there was ever an image that perfectly sums up how I feel inside sometimes it would be this illustration.
Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @300dpi

Wanna see more art like this follow me on Facebook Instagram and Twitter.

www.facebook.com: The Art of Jaxon Keller
Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxon) on Twitter
Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxonkeller) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2019)

I am scared ;^;


----------



## MissNook (Feb 8, 2019)

Dat scary zoom T_T
Awesome art by the way! Hope I won't do nightmares of mad squirrel now ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

When other people ask me what furries are I'm going to send them this insane squirrel. ;D


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jax Cottontail said:


> So 15 years ago back in high school, I would draw psycho squirrels. If there was ever an image that perfectly sums up how I feel inside sometimes it would be this illustration.
> Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @300dpi
> 
> Wanna see more art like this follow me on Facebook Instagram and Twitter.
> ...


You know, squirrels and foxes aren't so different when it comes to crazy and nuts.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> When other people ask me what furries are I'm going to send them this insane squirrel. ;D


That's awesome


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 15, 2019)

Working on a character sheet for my psycho squirrel. I have the sketch layer done. 
If you like what you see feel free to follow this project on Facebook Instagram and Twitter

www.facebook.com: The Art of Jaxon Keller
Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxonkeller) • Instagram photos and videos
Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxon) on Twitter


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 18, 2019)

Progress on the character sheet. Color flats are done. Next time I post the character sheet it will be finished!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 22, 2019)

It's done!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Apr 25, 2019)

I did this piece two months ago for an LGBTQ+ art show, but I was so unsatisfied with the way that it turned out that I didn’t share it. I then redrew the piece from the ground up and was still unsatisfied with the way that it had turned out, but I was out of time. The art show deadline had come and I had to submit the piece as it was. Originally I was going to title this one My Pride, but it felt like a lie because I just didn’t feel any pride in it. So I changed the title to Gay Pride. Gay Pride sold at the art show and I want to thank whoever bought it. Thank you so much for supporting this local artist it really means a lot to me. I gave it some thought and decided that just because I didn’t like my work doesn’t mean that it won’t bring joy to others. So I have finally decided to share this piece on social media. Without further ado I present Gay Pride:


----------



## Jax Cottontail (May 20, 2019)

On a warm summer night if you listen closely you can hear the rustling leaves, crackling magic, and the delighted squeals from pigs. Deep in the woods, you can find them, but approach slowly or they will fly off. Flying pig, arcane warlocks and witches casting growth spells and enchantments on various foliage. All of them working diligently to make this world a better place before the sun rises tomorrow.

I painted this for my nephew David whom I look forward to meeting this July. I presented this piece to my sister and brother-in-law during their baby shower and now I am sharing it with the rest of you. This one is titled Arcane Bacon.

Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @300dpi

If you wanna see more art like this follow me on Facebook Instagram and Twitter:

https://www.facebook.com/theartofjax
https://twitter.com/artofjaxon
https://www.instagram.com/artofjaxonkeller

If you would like to request a commission feel free to email me:

artofjax@gmail.com


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jun 29, 2019)

Created this one for the Character Design Challange on FB. Went with a more tactical assassin/ Hollywood style ninja than a historically accurate one. I also stayed away from using Naruto as a reference as most people were doing that already. I also went with a bigger cat, because everyone else seemed to be creating house cat designs.



Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @300dpi

If you wanna see more art like this follow me on Facebook Instagram and Twitter:

https://www.facebook.com/theartofjax
https://twitter.com/artofjaxon
https://www.instagram.com/artofjaxonkeller

If you would like to request a commission feel free to email me:

artofjax@gmail.com


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 27, 2019)

Ouch, it's been a minute since I have posted anything new. I have been working on art for the last several months, but it wasn't furry related so I didn't post it here. I decided to create and submit a piece for the Cosmic Corsair art contest on Deviant Art and wanted to see what you all thought of it.

This is Captain Julius Snow, one of the most reckless yet successful cosmic corsairs to ever sail the seven galaxies. He is from a distant planet in the Panthera System and comes from a long line of snow leopard pirates. In fact, that is his family's stock and trade.

His lucky cap was passed down through the generations and is said to have been worn by the original Captain Snow. The leopard skull medallion on the front of the hat was the original family crest before being changed to a leopard skull in front of a blue shield with an orange cross. It was decided that the crest should include the family colors and every Snow knows you defend the family colors to death so the skull was kept and placed in front. Captain Julius wears that crest on his belt buckle, on a medallion pinned to his jacket and on a patch on his leather pouch.

Captain Snow’s trusty weapon is a custom made short saber that was crafted for him when he came of age and joined the family business. Somehow it has never failed him and has always been by his side. Some people think that it is silly to keep such an old school weapon in an age where your arm can be a hand cannon, but in Captain Snow’s experience, new technology can fail you often. Despite that, he wasn’t against getting a new powerful cybernetic arm when it was shot off by a member of the Queen’s royal space fleet. And he was ecstatic when he got his new leg after it had been bitten off by a galactic shark bounty hunter.

After leaving the gaseous planet Nemo 7, Captain Snow discovers an unwelcome stowaway aboard his ship and he is looking forward to giving this creature the boot.

Cosmic Corsair
Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @300dpi

If you wanna see more art like this follow me on Facebook Instagram and Twitter:
www.facebook.com: The Art of Jaxon Keller
https://twitter.com/artofjaxon
https://www.instagram.com/artofjaxonkeller

If you would like to request a commission feel free to email me:artofjax@gmail.com


----------



## GlitterFog (Nov 1, 2019)

Whoaaa you're amazing at creating appeal! Love your sense of colours and the way you've picked them created a very unique effect. Composition and balance of details is also on point, I'm actually impressed because you've packed quite a lot of detail, but in a way that doesn't feel crammed at all.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 2, 2019)

PlagueMaiden said:


> Whoaaa you're amazing at creating appeal! Love your sense of colours and the way you've picked them created a very unique effect. Composition and balance of details is also on point, I'm actually impressed because you've packed quite a lot of detail, but in a way that doesn't feel crammed at all.


Thanks, PlagueMaiden I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 19, 2019)

Finished this one for the November anthro challenge on DA.

Winter Witches and Warlocks
Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @300dpi

If you wanna see more art like this follow me on Facebook Instagram and Twitter:
www.facebook.com: The Art of Jaxon Keller
https://twitter.com/artofjaxon
https://www.instagram.com/artofjaxonkeller

If you would like to request a commission feel free to email me:artofjax@gmail.com


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 31, 2019)

This piece is very special to me. It is my last finished piece for 2019, it is my last entry for the anthro challenges on DA, and it is a piece that I am dedicating to my father who past away back in November, just days before Thanksgiving. I hope he is resting in peace.

Magic and Wonder
Digital painting in Photoshop CC 20"x30" @150dpi

Prints available for purchase on Deviantart!
https://www.deviantart.com/jaxeller/prints/


----------



## Skittles (Dec 31, 2019)

Wow! These are amazing! Consider yourself followed on FA, should you have one (Assumes you do x3 )


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 8, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Wow! These are amazing! Consider yourself followed on FA, should you have one (Assumes you do x3 )


I do  thanks for following


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jun 17, 2020)

Racing Raptor!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 17, 2020)

The jax is bax.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 3, 2020)

A few character designs for a game idea that I have titled Benjamin's Fur and Loathing.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 12, 2020)

You can forget about slow and steady when Joe Tortoise gets behind the wheel of the Shellrazor; this tortoise is out to win no matter what. Nothing but high speeds, explosions, and the wail of police sirens in this moonlit desert street race. Mr. Hare has no idea of Joe's morbid good luck charm beneath his jacket. Probably best to keep it that way.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow, your art looks amazing!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jul 12, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> Wow, your art looks amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 14, 2020)

I am so happy to see the forums up and running again; the new site looks amazing! Since the forum has been down I have still been working on new paintings.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is my interpretation of the yokai Gyokuto, the jade moon rabbit. I decided that it would be fun to make him a defender of the earth after being placed on the moon.
If you wanna see more art like this feel free to follow me on Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter.









						The Art of Jaxon Keller
					

The Art of Jaxon Keller. 176 likes · 2 talking about this. Character designs and Illustrations created by Jaxon Keller




					www.facebook.com
				











						Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxonkeller) is on Instagram
					

188 Followers, 547 Following, 101 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jaxon Keller (@artofjaxonkeller)




					www.instagram.com
				





			https://twitter.com/artofjaxon
		


Legend has it that a fox, a monkey, and a rabbit were traveling in the mountains when they came across a shabby-looking old man lying along the road. The old man had collapsed from exhaustion while trying to cross the mountains. The three animals felt compassion for the old man and tried to save him. The monkey gathered fruit and nuts from the trees, the fox gathered fish from the river, and they fed the old man. As hard as he tried, the rabbit, however, could not gather anything of value to give to the old man. Lamenting his uselessness, the rabbit asked the fox and monkey for help in building a fire.  When the fire was built, the rabbit leaped into the flames so that his own body could be cooked and eaten by the old man. When the old man saw the rabbit’s act of compassion, he revealed his true form as Taishakuten, one of the lords of Heaven. Taishakuten lifted up the rabbit and placed it on the moon, in order that all future generations could be inspired by the rabbit’s compassionate act. The reason it is sometimes difficult to see the rabbit in the moon is because of the smoke which still billows from the rabbit's body, masking his form somewhat.




__





						Gyokuto | Yokai.com
					

玉兎 ぎょくと Translation: jade rabbit Alternate names: tsuki no usagi, getto (moon rabbit) Habitat: the moon Diet: unknown; presumably mochi Appearance: The dark spots visible on the full moon are said to resemble a rabbit who lives in the moon. Behavior: In Japan, the rabbit is described holding a...




					yokai.com


----------



## raaky (Nov 2, 2020)

Your art is excellent? No FA page though?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 2, 2020)

raaky said:


> Your art is excellent? No FA page though?



Of course, I have an FA page  https://www.furaffinity.net/user/jaxcottontail/


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 2, 2020)

These look amazing, so much going on in them!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 29, 2020)

Eleanor Belle a notorious chicken coop raider who adventures across the countryside looking for the best-tasting chicken!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 26, 2020)

Here is my red lioness, killer queen of the robot arena. Never a fair fight when one robot can become three and attack their opponent from all sides.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 13, 2021)

My first painting of 2021 is Arctic Mage Ballet! This is a sequel to my painting Winter Witches and Warlocks. It features a new arctic hare witch as well as redesigns for my arctic fox witch and polar bear mage.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 27, 2021)

This is my entry for this month's Thai dancer character design challenge on Facebook.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2021)

It's always nice to see the latest from you. :]


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 28, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It's always nice to see the latest from you. :]


Thanks!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Mar 8, 2021)

Kosuke Risu is one samurai squirrel that you don’t want to cross blades with.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Apr 16, 2021)

This is Vixx Rabbit, but his friends call him VR. Vixx is a notorious digital pirate and gunslinger extraordinaire. He is able to summon a rabbit hole that can teleport him anywhere he wants to go in the Matrix and yet somehow he is always fashionably late. Will you follow the white rabbit?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jun 6, 2021)

An orphan was found in the middle of the cobblestone street, covered in blood and barely clinging to life. He was discovered by a mad scientist and his wife. His wife happened to be one of the best engineers in town. They decided to take him home and rebuild him. Half clockwork, half kitten Milo Watson is now armed with his steam cleaver and copper-plated murder mitten. All he wants to do is find the creature who left him to die and blow off some steam.

Milo is actually a character I had created back in 2017 for a character design challenge. I haven’t worked on anything steampunk since and decided to redesign the character and see how far I have come in my artistic skill in the last 4 years.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jun 30, 2021)

Captain Wigglebutt the plutonium pug elemental guardian is an explosive force to be reckoned with. Every time he jumps from his B-29 and lands on the ground it causes a nuclear detonation. His fists pack the same destructive power as a nuclear blast. His salty demeanor is the result of loneliness due to the extreme levels of radiation that he gives off. This makes it impossible for others to get close without dying. He feels cursed with his elemental power; all he wants is to be loved, but who could love a pug that only causes death and destruction.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 15, 2021)

A werewolf wrestler with the nickname Knight Howler.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 15, 2021)

Harmony Harts is a bunny bard, harlequin with a violin. Performing a cosmic concert to satiate your musical desire; She plays so fast her bow catches fire!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 23, 2021)

Hanuman the Hindu monkey god moving mountains.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 17, 2021)

After a viral outbreak called the blood-wrath changed creatures into mindless bloodthirsty zombies. A skunk scientist tries to develop a cure to reverse the effects of the virus. A gun-slinging rabbit, pirate otter, and a hedgehog Hogball player all agree to help her with her quest. However, an evil bobcat queen loves the new world the outbreak has created and attempts to steal the cure with the help of a raccoon thief and assigns two killers--a notorious weasel and a calculated hawk--to eliminate the scientist.




Jolly Roger is a pirate otter traveling the wasteland looking for booty. Even when he is intoxicated his swordsmanship is unmatched. He is roguish in a playfully mischievous way and always flirting. Before the viral blood-wrath outbreak he was a gold medal Olympic swimmer and fencer. While wandering in the wasteland he runs into a rabbit gunslinger, a hedgehog who used to play pro-Hogball, and a skunk scientist who is trying to develop a cure to the outbreak. He wants things to return to normal so he decides to help them with their quest. He carries one Olympic medal affixed to his chest. The other was stolen by a handsome young raccoon thief whom he just so happens to cross paths with.



Sgt. Sarah Mae is a bunny gunslinger who is traveling the wasteland searching for the weasel that killed her brother. She was black-ops military before the outbreak. Her next mission was to infiltrate the Green Tree Corporation with her team, but during the mission, the outbreak began. Currently, She lives by her own code and tries to use her skills to help others against the roving bandits and infected. After losing her parents to the virus and her brother to a bloodthirsty weasel she suffered from a small mental breakdown, but can still make it rain lead when she needs to. She was searching an old supply depot rumored to contain food that she hoped to bring back to the nearby village when she was attacked by the very weasel she was hunting. Fortunately for her, a skunk scientist stepped in and saved her with a potent gaseous attack. After fleeing the scene she heard that the skunk was developing a cure and pledged to help keep her safe. She wears a locket around her neck with a photo of her family inside.



Martha Curie is a female skunk scientist that specializes in virology. Before the outbreak, she worked for the Green Tree Corporation. The very corporation that may be responsible for the outbreak, but she keeps that bit of info to herself. She is trying to set things right and develop a cure to the “blood-wrath”; a virus that caused animals to become mindless bloodthirsty zombies. She can deploy different gasses to obtain different effects when up against enemies. She is being hunted by an assassin hawk and bloodthirsty weasel. She ends up saving Srt. Sarah Mae from the weasel that was actually sent to kill her for trying to develop a cure. She loves listening to music and almost always has earbuds in her ears.



Cactus Joe the hedgehog was a professional Hogball player before the outbreak. Number 7 of the Springdale Ironspikes; Go Ironspikes! He brought his team to victory many times and has won 5 championships. He lost both his wife and child to the blood-wrath virus. Dressed in his Hogball uniform and wielding his Hogball hammer he wanders the wasteland helping other families in need. After sharing an awkward moment with an inappropriate pirate otter he meets Martha Curie a skunk scientist who is on a mission to develop a cure. He wants to help her so that no other families have to suffer like his did. He ends up sacrificing himself to save Martha. In death, he is finally reunited with his family.



Bellatrix Cantrell was the head of a not-so-successful mob family. In fact, she was in prison when the outbreak occurred. During her time in prison, she met an amazingly savage weasel named Amelia who helped her escape. She saw promise in the weasel’s brutality and teamed up to take over the wasteland. Eventually, she became known as the queen of the wasteland and nobody dared to disobey her. She heard of a skunk scientist who is trying to develop a cure for the blood-wrath outbreak. The thing is Queen Bellatrix doesn’t want things to return to normal. Normal didn’t work out for her, but this new age of zombies and wasteland has made her a queen. She hires a raccoon thief to steal the cure and entrusts her executioner to kill the scientist. After both fail she hires a red-tail hawk assassin to handle the job.



Tony “Two Rings” Romano is a sly master thief. Before the blood-wrath outbreak he was known for stealing the crystal unicorn skull and the golden griffin statue; two priceless artifacts that were so well protected it was thought no one could steal them. Two Rings proved them wrong. His friends always refer to him as Two Rings because of the two rings on his tail; most raccoons have many more, so his tail is unusual. He is hired by a zealous bobcat queen named Bellatrix to steal the cure so she can destroy it, but He doesn’t know the truth about what he is stealing. All of his attempts to obtain the cure are obstructed by a very persistent pirate otter. He doesn’t carry any weapons; he prides himself as a stealthy thief, not a killer.



Amelia Gottfried was a bloodthirsty psychopathic killer weasel before the outbreak and has continued her killing spree after the outbreak as the Queen’s executioner. She met Queen Bellatrix in prison and they both escaped during the confusion of a riot as the blood-wrath took over the compound. After breaking out they teamed up and rose to power out in the wasteland. During an outing, she came across a young rabbit and for fun decided to add his head to her collection of skulls draped around her hip. While out on an assignment from the queen to kill a skunk scientist she came across another rabbit. This time a female. She tried to add the bunny’s head to her collection but was thwarted by the very skunk she was assigned to kill.



Crymson Rieper the red-tail hawk was a contract killer for a shadow organization called Omega. After the outbreak, he lost contact with Omega and his handler. Since it is the life he has always known, Crymson continued to be a contract killer out in the wasteland. He is hired by Queen Bellatrix to assassinate a scientist skunk named Martha Curie. She tells him that she is actually developing a virus that’s even more deadly than the blood-wrath. To his dismay, a gun-slinging bunny keeps foiling his assassination attempts with amazing skill and grace. The queen instructs him to team up with Amelia, a blood-thirsty weasel known for her reputation as the queen’s executioner. However, they don’t get along because of personality differences. He prefers silence and precision while she is more loud and messy.


----------



## sushy (Oct 18, 2021)

wow great character designs!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 18, 2021)

sushy said:


> wow great character designs!


Thanks! glad you like them.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 13, 2021)

This fire-breathing Carolina Reaper tree shrew is hotter than hot!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 9, 2021)

Cadamia, dance with me under the pale light of the full moon.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 12, 2022)

My first painting of 2022! Meet Archy MacGillivary. A playful red Scottish squirrel defending himself from an unknown assailant.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh wow, I'm really in awe of how you capture lighting, it really makes all of your images pop! Plus the way you draw clothing is -chef's kiss- 

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 12, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Oh wow, I'm really in awe of how you capture lighting, it really makes all of your images pop! Plus the way you draw clothing is -chef's kiss-
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


Thanks, Hoodwinks. A goal of mine has been to get better at lighting and clothing. It sounds like my hard work is paying off. If things go according to plan, I should have another painting done by the end of the month.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 12, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Thanks, Hoodwinks. A goal of mine has been to get better at lighting and clothing. It sounds like my hard work is paying off. If things go according to plan, I should have another painting done by the end of the month.



Oh definitely, those elements really stand out to me! I look forward to seeing what you upload next


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilda Snowtalon is a snowy owl warrior princess. She is about to “ice” some poor soul who challenged her to a duel at sunrise before her first cup of lemming coffee.


----------



## XenOrion (Jan 26, 2022)

Oh wow, I just came across your thread and I went from 1st page to last and the improvement of your work has been insane! Absolutely love the detail in your pieces these are beautiful!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 27, 2022)

Fluffster said:


> Oh wow, I just came across your thread and I went from 1st page to last and the improvement of your work has been insane! Absolutely love the detail in your pieces these are beautiful!


Thanks for taking the time to look at my artwork I am glad you like it.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 4, 2022)

To celebrate the Chinese new year I decided to paint a couple of Shaolin kung fu water tigers training on the water at the crack of dawn. The master is proud of his young student who has done well with his training. I hope the new year brings you prosperity and good fortune!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 22, 2022)

This is my first piece of fan art in 13 years! A work friend talked me into completing this month’s character design challenge. Leo was my favorite when I first watched the show back in the 90s. So I decided to paint an illustration of him.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (May 6, 2022)

It's been a while! March's painting wasn't an anthro character so I didn't share it here, but Dragon Reaper came out awesome. April I created a two-part piece. Jessica Waterson is a 20-time Olympic gold medalist, setting records in every swimming event she takes part in. Will she be able to claim the gold this year or will the newcomer Daphne Dolphin send her home with silver?


----------



## KahzeArt (May 16, 2022)

nice style


----------



## Jax Cottontail (May 16, 2022)

KahzeArt said:


> nice style


Thanks!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> It's been a while! March's painting wasn't an anthro character so I didn't share it here, but Dragon Reaper came out awesome. April I created a two-part piece. Jessica Waterson is a 20-time Olympic gold medalist, setting records in every swimming event she takes part in. Will she be able to claim the gold this year or will the newcomer Daphne Dolphin send her home with silver?
> View attachment 131620


There's so much character in this first one and a really great use of anthro qualities putting a shit load of gold medals on her tail. That's such a good layer of smugness. Very nice.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (May 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> There's so much character in this first one and a really great use of anthro qualities putting a shit load of gold medals on her tail. That's such a good layer of smugness. Very nice.


Thanks, I really wanted her to appear smug and it sounds like I nailed it. The tail with all the gold medals was actually inspired by a picture of Michael Phelps who had adorned his arms in the same fashion.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jun 18, 2022)

I painted this one for my sister as a birthday gift. This vixen is named Ronnie she enjoys fashion, make-up, blogging, social media, and taking photos. A Gemini who loves hanging with her friends and wants to work as an entertainment media journalist.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 24, 2022)

Can anybody find me some bunny to love?
This painting was inspired by the song Somebody to Love by Queen. If you haven’t listened to the song I highly suggest you give it a chance. 
Two bunnies on the beach in love enjoying the sunset. What more could any bunny ask for?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 14, 2022)

My love, foxtrot with me through the garden by the lake.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 28, 2022)

My entry for this month's character design challenge on Facebook.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 21, 2022)

My karate clown fighter for this month's character design challenge on FB.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 21, 2022)

Wow, you do a really great job


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 21, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Wow, you do a really great job


Thanks!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 30, 2022)

Gahiji Rover the basenji explorer began his journey in the Congo. He was taken to the UK for his hunting skills, but Gahiji longed for adventure. So he left and traveled down through Europe and across the Middle East where he discovered a golden bone! He continued his journey across Asia and we join our explorer as he makes his way across Japan.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 30, 2022)

These are great, and that six year jump in the quality between then and now is kind of crazy


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 30, 2022)

I like it, your style is a wonderful shell on a sea of sand.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 30, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> I like it, your style is a wonderful shell on a sea of sand.


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 30, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> These are great, and that six year jump in the quality between then and now is kind of crazy


Thank you! I agree that the jump in quality is pretty crazy. I am glad that my hard work is paying off.


----------

